# Miley Kidded!!!



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Miley just kidded with a beautiful all white doeling! What a great way to start the season. Promise i will get pictures tomarrow because its late here!!!!!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrads!!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Just posted pictures


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Awww...congrats! What a little angel.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is just precious with the sweetest face!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

she is gorgeous..


----------



## Nicoon (Feb 6, 2013)

How precious! I love white goats! The momma's pretty too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable  Congrats


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Awe she is adorable.:stars:


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cool kid


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

What a cutie! Mama Miley has cute little wattles and such a sweet face, too!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Aw, she is beautiful! Congrats


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Just decided on the name for the baby. Since mommas name is Miley i think that ill call the baby Magic!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

She is adorable!


----------

